# Garlic, topped with bacon & smoked?



## fishawn (Mar 12, 2009)

One of the bbq podcasts I listen to had a guest who put bacon on top of a whole head of garlic & smoked it.....Anyone try this yet? Any thoughts?


----------



## grothe (Mar 12, 2009)

I've smoked garlic (stuff is great), never put bacon on it...will give it a shot next time.


----------



## geek with fire (Mar 12, 2009)

I take garlic heads and add a pad of butter and wrap in foil.  Drop them in the coals and cool until they turn to goo.  If you like garlic, these are da bomb.  Adding smoke and bacon could only make them better.


----------



## fishawn (Mar 12, 2009)

He uses bacon in place of Oil & smokes them until done. I have baked, bbq'd & roasted them (in a garlic roaster) they are all really good, but never smoked them. 

I imagine a foil boat to put them in, leave open on top, slice head off garlic, top with bacon & smoke? Sounds good to me!!!


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm smoking a Tri Top today for old buddy who just lost his wife to cancer, and he loves Tri Top. I'll through in a garlic head if I find any bacon. If I do have bacon, I'll post the results.


----------



## fishawn (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks Rich, you're always so helpfull........
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Have a good smoke!


----------



## fire it up (Mar 12, 2009)

A few days ago I decided to throw some garlic in the smoker and see how it turned out.  Chopped the top of it off, added a tsp of olive oil and smoked it for about 45 minutes.  Smelled wonderful.  I minched about 10 cloves and have them infusing with some olive oil to smake garlic smoked olive oil.  The rest of the cloves I chopped up and mixed into some sausage and made a smoked garlic fattie, along with a few others  and boy did they turn out good.  I have some pics, just have to shrink them down in order to fit in the posts on the forum.


----------



## bbq engineer (Mar 12, 2009)

I will cut the heads off of garlic, drizzle with EVOO, hit them with a grind of sea salt and black pepper and smoke at 225 till they are soft. It is great in anything you would use garlic in, or simply on a cracker or with cheese and salami. Since anything is better with the addition of bacon, this could only amp it up a notch IMHO.

BBQ Eng.


----------



## alx (Mar 12, 2009)

Seems like a good way to use last heat of my smokes.Good idea on bacon.


----------



## desertlites (Mar 13, 2009)

thats a keeper fish-evoo worked this long-bacon sounds better-and if there any old school kids that still pop corn on the stove(shake rattle roll)add a tsp bacon greese-heaven


----------



## smoke freak (Mar 13, 2009)

The reason Ive never smoked garlic is that I wasnt sure that the smoke would penetrate the wrappers on the garlic.

You guys say it works so Im in. Will try it soon...


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 13, 2009)

It will penetrate beyond the paper like skin, if you try to smoke without any type of wrap, it might dry out on you. I tried smoking a head that sat directly above a water pan, and it still started to dry out. Maybe a little olive oild and foil would help.


----------



## desertlites (Mar 21, 2009)

smoking country ribs tomarrow-throwing 3 heads on with my smoked bacon, eat 1 -give 1 to a fellow smoker & not sure on the other-maybe oil.


----------



## fire it up (Mar 21, 2009)

Do exactly as BBQ Engineer says, unless you don't want the s&p that's up to you (and why wouldn't you?).  The smoke will penetrate into the garlic but mostly from the top so make sure you chop enough of the neck off to expose several cloves.  The smoke penetrates through the skin as well but not nearly as much as through the top so as long as you don't cook them to "roasted garlic" paste type texture you will be able to peel off the skins and chop, once cooled.  I don't wrap any of my heads when I smoke them but like I said, I don't smoke them to paste consistency only till half cooked, about 45 mins or so.  Soft to the push on the sides but not to where you can squeeze its paste out of the skin.


----------



## desertlites (Mar 22, 2009)

ain't my first rodeo-I love roasted grilled and smoked garlic-heck I love all kinds of garlic-lived in garlic capt of the world at 1 time-just south of san fran.


----------



## fire it up (Mar 22, 2009)

Good old Gilroy CA
I love that place.  Smells soooooooo good.


----------



## fishawn (Mar 22, 2009)

I've got a Gilroy Garlic cookbook. Good stuff!


----------

